# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  @ روائع جدااااا الاثاث الصينى   @

## فلك 99

الأثاث الصيني 
أضيفي نفحات من الشرق الأقصى إلى منزلك هذا الموسم، فالأثاث الصيني يتميز ببساطته وبخطوطه وألوانه التي تبهج العين وتبعث الدفء في ارجاء منزلك، كما أن وضع أي قطع أثاث في أي ركن من أركان المنزل، يضيفي عليه لمسة مميزة وغريبة إلى حد ما.
يعد الأثاث الصيني موضة اليوم، فالكثيرات يملن إلى اقتناء قطعة أو قطعتين أو افراد غرفة بكاملها لهذا النوع من الأثاث المميز العابق بتاريخ الحضارات، فيكفي وضع طاولة أو كراسي في غرف الاستقبال لتبرز جمال ديكور الغرفة وتعمل على انجاحه. 
 
وعن مميزات هذا الاثاث  
يرى خبير الاثاث الصيني "وليم لاك" انه مصنوع من أفضل أنواع الأخشاب الطبيعية كخشب الصندل الأحمر والدردار والارز والكافور والصنوبر، اضافة إلى خشب الورد الأحمر الذي يعد من أجود الأنواع وأغلاها ثمناً.
وعن ألوان الخشب المستعمله يقول "لاك" انها تختلف باختلاف طريقة قطع الأشجار، ان كانت بطريقة عمودية أو من الوسط أو باستعمال الجزء الداخلي، وعادة ما تكون ألوان الأخشاب المستعملة هي الطبيعية أو تلك المطلية باللون الأحمر أو الأسود، وأحياناً قليلة جداً باللون الأخضر، ثم يرسم عليها بمهارة بعض الرسومات أو النقوش المحفورة. ويضيف "لاك" ان الاثاث الصيني تطور تصميمه على مر التاريخ، تبعاً لعادات الصينيين اللذين كانوا يجلسون على الأرض فوق مفارش خاصة، لذا جاءت قطع أثاث تلك الفترة صغيرة الحجم والطاولات منخفضة الحجم، وشيئاً فشيئاً، أدخلت الكراسي فجاءت مستقيمة الظهر واليدين، ثم تطورت اشكالها لتناسب نمط الحياة الجديدة، فإن قطعة الاثاث الضرورية في كل بيت صيني هي الحواجز "البارافانات" الخشبية البسيطة التصميم والمصنوعة من خشب البامبو أو خشب الورد، التي تضيف لمسة 
مميزة لغرف النوم، عدا وظيفتها الاساسية بفصل الاركان عن بعض.
واشتهر الصينيون بمهارتهم اليدوية العالية، وظهر ذلك من خلال الاكسسوارات المستخدمة
كافازات الخزف الصيني "البورسلان" المشهورة، والشمعدانات والبراويز الخشبية الانيقة، وتتميز الخزائن بشكلها المستطيل وتقسيماتها الداخلية المميزة وبقاعدتها الخشبية الانيقة. 
 
وكيفية الاعتناء بالاثاث الصيني: 
- للمحافظة على رونق الاخشاب الطبيعية، يمكنك تنظيفها بقطعة قماش مبللة لإزالة الغبار عنها، وينصح بالابتعاد نهائياً عن استعمال المنظفات الكيميائية التي تسبب في اتلاف الخشب.
- ينصح بعدم تعريض الاثاث إلى اشعة الشمس المباشرة التي تعمل على ابهات لونه واتلافه ايضاً.
- لا ضفاء مزيد من اللمعان على الخشب، يمكنك حفه بشمع النحل الطبيعي.
 
 

لاترحون كملوا للصفحه الجايه أثاث صيني رائع
يتبع
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v

----------


## فلك 99

نفحات من الشرق الأقصى
  


 


 


 

 


 


هناك المزيد اتنظري من فضلك 
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
يتبع

----------


## فلك 99

نفحات من الشرق الأقصى
  


 


 


 

 


 


هناك المزيد اتنظري من فضلك 
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
يتبع

----------


## فلك 99

الأثاث الصيني  
عابق بتاريخ الحضارات 

 


  

 

 

يتبع
v
v
v
v
v
v
V
v
V
V

----------


## فلك 99

تابعوا اخر لمسات الأثاث الصيني 



 



 



 



 




 




 

شكــــــــــراً لمروركم العطــــــــــر 
وإن شاء الله صور الأثاث اعجبتكم 
ودمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته

----------


## أم أحمد

ما شاء الله يا فلك
جميل الاثاث الصيني
وبسيط وشيك
تحياتي علي المجهود المميز

----------


## فلك 99

[frame="2 80"]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أختى الغالية  ام احمد

جزاك الله خيرا على حسن ردك

بارك الله فيك

واسعدت كثيراً لمروركم العطر

سلامى وتقديرى لك

*


[/frame]

----------


## ساسى

جميل جدا يا فلك,الصينيين ابدعوا في كل حاجه مسبوش ههههههه

----------


## فلك 99

[frame="1 80"]*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يعطيك العافية  ساسى 

ويبارك فيك

وحياك الله دائماً*
[/frame]

----------


## رانيا رجب

وووووووووووواو روعه يسلمو اديكى

على المجموعه الحلوة دى ومنتظرين المزيد

----------

